# Where did the chat room go?



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Is it me or did the chat room dissappear? I can't find it anywhere. I liked it at the top of the screen.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

it's under 'quick links' in the menu at the top of the page...


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Click on Quick Links and it is there, or go to chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Some cleanup was performed at the top of the page. As items age, there is no need to have them highlighted.

As for chat, the fine people who've posted before me nailed it. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks eveyone....sorry i posted in wrong forum


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mocciat said:


> thanks eveyone....sorry i posted in wrong forum


as well you should be... lol.. jk... glad to help!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You can also just type:

http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

closed for renovations today


----------



## axl (Sep 12, 2007)

Chat room hours are between 7pm and 3am ET daily. is what it says now if you go to it  Why restrict the time like that?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The chat room hours have been under revision by the staff. It was decided that the chat room only be open during certain hours. This puts less of a load on us moderating the chat room giving us more time moderating the forums (which is why we are here).

You must understand that the chat room is an entirely different beast from a moderation stand point. It takes time and effort. On top of that, we are a forum site. All help and questions should be placed in our forums for all to see. With the real time nature of the chat room, good information comes and goes quickly.

The chat room is still open 8 hours in the evening so that should be plenty of time to get your fix.  Also, moderators can open special chats during off hours if necessary.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

WOW, This is a bad decision IMHO.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

man...what a bummer.... I've been hanging out in chat w/ houskamp, spanky, SV, cnmsales, vos, supertech1, and a few others since like january.
We all started going there and hanging out way before it became popular.

I'm gonna go thru withdrawls. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, we did what we had to do to keep the focus on the forums, which are the real heart of DBSTalk.com.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Chat sessions will continue to be there for special events, so it has not gone completely by the wayside.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

No offense, but why does the chatroom require moderation at all? Can't it be "self-moderated"?

OR..."hire" chatroom only moderators....and set a schedule.

OR...have the 7p-3a time frame be understood as the only time the chatroom IS moderated...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The chat room itself represents DBSTalk.com. That fact alone is enough to warrant moderation.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

syphix said:


> No offense, but why does the chatroom require moderation at all? Can't it be "self-moderated"?


Sounds simple enough but with the popularity of the chat room also comes the popularity of users complaining about each other. As I said, our energy is aimed at the forums, not at the chat room. Also, increasing our staff to monitor/moderate the chat room is not part of our overall goals for the site.


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

This a really bad idea, alot of people go in there throughout the day. Some people don't have regular 8 - 5 jobs, It was always nice to be able to go in the morning and catch up on stuff, I think this is a really bad idea!!!!!!!!. 

Yes there is alot of non Directv talk in there but can't we have a little fun? If this site wants to get so serious about stuff then this site should of never allowed the games the mods were playing with each other a couple of months ago with some of the mods were supposedly banned, that was so to be in fun.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sraider said:


> Yes there is alot of non Directv talk in there but can't we have a little fun?


Not going into all the depth of details...

More then isolated cases... that "little fun", has crossed the line... beyond fun. And was part of the factors.... in the choice that was made.

I appriciate the "passion" some of you have shown for wanting the chat room open longer... but ... none of you have all the details to why the decision was made... and it is not something we can, or will go into depth about here in the public forums.

So please understand that the decision wasn't a knee-jerk reaction to a single event, the staff here at DBSTalk have had long and lengthy discussions about our choices.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> man...what a bummer.... I've been hanging out in chat w/ houskamp, spanky, SV, cnmsales, vos, supertech1, and a few others since like january.
> We all started going there and hanging out way before it became popular.
> 
> I'm gonna go thru withdrawls. :lol:


ditto, I started hanging out there a couple months ago in the late afternoon. I doubt I'll ever get there later in the day. Too many other responsibilities, wife, kids, etc. The end of the work day was best.


----------

